# 4g iPhone found in cafe!



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/5520164/

it doesnt look as nice and clean as the 3g and 3gs, looks more phoney now :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very strange that it was just left in a cafe, and that it hasnt been publised more

and they havent said much either, which is suprising because you would think they would have made a pretty big deal about having the first iphone 4g


if it is real though then looks wise theres not much in it, and i actually prefer the look of the 3GS with its rounder shape and chrome bezel


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

hummmm, no pictures of it actually working, if it is soo special why don't they turn it on?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i read on another site that they got it to work and saw it had a new OS but for some reason is no longer working :lol:

sounds pretty suss, unless it is real and apple has remotely blocked it


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> hummmm, no pictures of it actually working, if it is soo special why don't they turn it on?


because apple have remotely disabled it,

but when it's plugged in it does say it's an iPhone!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

more info here

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/18/iphone-4g-proof/


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I am kinda hoping this is a "mule" like they do with cars when test driving them on real roads. I really don't like the new styling as it reminds me of the LG Viewty that I got rid of to get an iPhone.
Seems an bit odd to have the seams and stuff on it considering Apples huge investments in unibody design processes that are in everything including the new Ipad. This echos none of any of the other products in the ranges style queues. 
It's either a forerunner in Apples new direction design wise or it's nothing other than a test shell for the new hardware.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

oooooo interesting. i think ill have to see one in the flesh before i comment

either way, ill be getting one :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

if it looks like that, i wont :lol:

much prefer the look of the 3GS, and if you can get the OS 4 installed on the 3GS which is what Apple are saying then there I see no need for the 4G


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

It will have better camera, be much faster, have front facing camera, much larger storage. so there is need. just depends if YOU need it. lol


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Kinda strange that a prototype phone from a company that prizes pre launch secrecy was 'lost' in a bar. Then 'found' by some folk who keep it, dismantle it and publish it on the internet.
Might as well have sent a tub of vaseline to apples lawyers with a note saying 'please use this if you find us'
Or its all a pile of ****.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> if you can get the OS 4 installed on the 3GS which is what Apple are saying then there I see no need for the 4G


It will have a much better camera (probably 5mp going on what they have ordered recently) flash, a bigger battery - the phone they found had 16% more capacity. It will probably have more ram to help multitasking. All things which IMO will mean it will sell. It will also sell because of all those with the 3G that are now out of contract and will be able to upgrade for virtually nothing once you sell your old phone.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it's a pretty ace looking phone... but I'm not convinced yet that it is the new iPhone or at least not the version that will go into mass production. It doesn't really fit the Apple brand styling in my eyes, maybe others see it differently though.

Also, do Apple not literally bolt their new products down to a table in a secure room so that things like this don't happen?

I'd love to be wrong though, it's a good looking device!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> It will have a much better camera (probably 5mp going on what they have ordered recently) flash, a bigger battery - the phone they found had 16% more capacity. It will probably have more ram to help multitasking. All things which IMO will mean it will sell. It will also sell because of all those with the 3G that are now out of contract and will be able to upgrade for virtually nothing once you sell your old phone.


i can see the benefits and improvements, although the only thing out of them features that would entice me would be the battery.
camera and flash are of no real benefit, and with most camera phone's still probably wont be up to much, and it may be slightly quicker, but compared to the 3GS i cant see there being much in the way of speed.

i can see the point, but for me i will be sticking with the 3GS for the time being


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree those with a 3GS will be much less likely to upgrade. The majority will be 2G/3G owners I think.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Do not likey 

I hope it's going to be a similar shape to existing iPhones.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> i can see the benefits and improvements, although the only thing out of them features that would entice me would be the battery.


the battery is supposed to be 17% bigger. so im sure we can look for atleast a 20% battery life increase.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Shug said:


> Kinda strange that a prototype phone from a company that prizes pre launch secrecy was 'lost' in a bar. Then 'found' by some folk who keep it, dismantle it and publish it on the internet.
> Might as well have sent a tub of vaseline to apples lawyers with a note saying 'please use this if you find us'
> Or its all a pile of ****.


It was lost by an Apple employee in the cafe/bar and then found by some random guy.
Random guy was then paid a reasonable amount by Gizmodo for it.
By this time Apple had already remotely wiped it, so thats why theres no screenshots of it turned on.

For those who are doubting this, Apple have officially claimed that the device is theirs and they want it back.

I personally can't wait to get one, i think it looks fantastic, much better than the current models,


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Would be good if there was a 4G network for it to work on!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

m4rkie23 said:


> It will have better camera, *be much faster*, have front facing camera, much larger storage. so there is need. just depends if YOU need it. lol


is the 3gs slow then? if so I've never noticed it - the only way it could be quicker is if I use both hands :lol:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/5520479/a-letter-apple-wants-its-secret-iphone-back

apple want it back.

i guess thats just about proof that it is what it is?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Would be good if there was a 4G network for it to work on!!!


It's 4G as in 4th Generation, not a 4G as in one up from 3G  Most likely they wont call it Iphone 4G but HD or some other moniker - from the posts on the gadget blogs it has a very high res screen by all accounts so probably HD would be a good title?
4G confuses the phone salepeople , they kept telling me on the phone ordering the wifes 3GS how the new one is going to be 4G connectivity and be out middle of this year...would be quite an achievement considering it's first implementation only happened in December and the UK is hardly at the forefront of communications. 3G is barely here (not at all outside of the immediate vicinity of the transmitters in a lot of places) let alone anything faster


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

http://mingramjr.com/hitler-shows-his-frustration-for-the-lost-iph


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Styling wise I don't really like it. Not at all keen on the flat back and sharp edges. Much prefer my 3g. But will I get it? Possibly, for the improved camera, full os4 support etc. I'm not fussed out the front camera though. My old nokia had one and in 2 years I never used it once.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Apple must have the LOWEST costs for advertising ever! The whole world is talking about it and they havent even advertised it yet!!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

So it's real then ?


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Shug said:


> Kinda strange that a prototype phone from a company that prizes pre launch secrecy was 'lost' in a bar. Then 'found' by some folk who keep it, dismantle it and publish it on the internet.
> Might as well have sent a tub of vaseline to apples lawyers with a note saying 'please use this if you find us'
> Or its all a pile of ****.


I agree - there is no way that an Apple engineer would accidentally leave a prototype at a bar. Apple don't seem to be objecting to all the free publicity!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

:lol: at the letter. I love it when big companies do stuff like that "Pwease give us our phone back?  "


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Like the MOD did a few years ago...LOL>..


----------

